# Fostering Cats



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

I don’t have any cat yet but we are planning to foster a kitten during the kitten season (somewhere around March or April) as I know it gets a bit hectic for animal shelters during kitten season before actually getting a kitten. It seems like there are positives both for us and the foster kitten, but is there anything I need to take in consideration before fostering a kitten? I know it’s still a long time before we will actually foster but I love getting loads of info beforehand and having time to prepare mentally and physically. Thanks


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I have no advice to give as I've adopted cats, but have never fostered. It's lovely that you're doing this, and I wish you well with it all. Please stick around on the forum, and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

The only thing I will say is that you might find it difficult to foster a kitten - they get snapped up and rehomed very quickly at the homing centre where I work. It's the older cats that we are always needing foster carers for.


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> The only thing I will say is that you might find it difficult to foster a kitten - they get snapped up and rehomed very quickly at the homing centre where I work. It's the older cats that we are always needing foster carers for.


I never actually thought of that... I do know the cat shelter near me encourages fostering kittens before they are adopted so they can get used to a family but now I am wondering maybe we can foster a grown cat. They are usually mostly overlooked, the amount of people who told me that they "want a kitten but they don't want it to grow up" is insane, my own sister is a culprit of that and my reply is always "get a hamster, they stay small". It's infuriating how people see cats as just things and throw them away as soon as they become too big. I was thinking of fostering quite a while and when I asked my mum, she had no problem with it but did her fair share of whining about, "what's the point in fostering, why can't you just get a nice breed, not the ones in animal shelters." These are the people who are the reason of the huge amounts of cats in animal shelters. I'm more inclined towards getting a cat now, kittens are very popular but the old ones are forgotten so maybe I'll take one in when fostering. When the time comes, I'll look through the cat shelter next to me and we can only wait. Thanks a lot for your suggestion


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

XScarletZ said:


> I never actually thought of that... I do know the cat shelter near me encourages fostering kittens before they are adopted so they can get used to a family but now I am wondering maybe we can foster a grown cat. They are usually mostly overlooked, the amount of people who told me that they "want a kitten but they don't want it to grow up" is insane, my own sister is a culprit of that and my reply is always "get a hamster, they stay small". It's infuriating how people see cats as just things and throw them away as soon as they become too big. I was thinking of fostering quite a while and when I asked my mum, she had no problem with it but did her fair share of whining about, "what's the point in fostering, why can't you just get a nice breed, not the ones in animal shelters." These are the people who are the reason of the huge amounts of cats in animal shelters. I'm more inclined towards getting a cat now, kittens are very popular but the old ones are forgotten so maybe I'll take one in when fostering. When the time comes, I'll look through the cat shelter next to me and we can only wait. Thanks a lot for your suggestion


thank you for giving my suggestion serious consideration  I know the older cats would thank you too as most of them find being in the shelter very stressful and just long for a peaceful, quiet home - kittens don't notice where they are as they don't know any different, as long as they get fed and have toys and each other to play with they're happy


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@XScarletZ 
I do think fostering kittens is a good idea. At the shelter they may not get as much human interaction. The more social, the easier for them to get adopted.

I might consider, fostering kittens during kitten season as planned and then taking an older cat once kitten season is over.
Black and black and white cats seem to have a harder time finding homes. Also depending on the size of the shelter and area not all kittens are homed right away.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

XScarletZ said:


> I don't have any cat yet but we are planning to foster a kitten during the kitten season (somewhere around March or April) as I know it gets a bit hectic for animal shelters during kitten season before actually getting a kitten. It seems like there are positives both for us and the foster kitten, but is there anything I need to take in consideration before fostering a kitten? I know it's still a long time before we will actually foster but I love getting loads of info beforehand and having time to prepare mentally and physically. Thanks


Hi, kittens in Rescues tend to get fostered along with their litter mates and their mum. Once a kitten is old enough to leave mum they usually leave the foster carer and go to the Shelter ready for adoption. If they have any health issues they may stay with the foster carer while they are treated and recover ( for however long that takes - months in some cases).

Some Rescues don't have actual Shelters, they use only foster carers. In that case the kittens would remain with their litter mates and their mum at the foster carers, and be adopted from there. Potential adopters would visit your home to see the kittens once they were available for adoption.

If a kitten was being fostered on their own it would be an older kitten, one who had come into the Rescue on their own. Any older kittens who come in as pairs would be fostered together and probably re-homed as a pair. There are not many older kittens who come into Rescues, it's more young adult cats of around a year old, who have not been spayed or neutered. The females are often pregnant. The pregnant females are fostered.


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Hi, kittens in Rescues tend to get fostered along with their litter mates and their mum. Once a kitten is old enough to leave mum they usually leave the foster carer and go to the Shelter ready for adoption. If they have any health issues they may stay with the foster carer while they are treated and recover ( for however long that takes - months in some cases).
> 
> Some Rescues don't have actual Shelters, they use only foster carers. In that case the kittens would remain with their litter mates and their mum at the foster carers, and be adopted from there. Potential adopters would visit your home to see the kittens once they were available for adoption.
> 
> If a kitten was being fostered on their own it would be an older kitten, one who had come into the Rescue on their own. Any older kittens who come in as pairs would be fostered together and probably re-homed as a pair. There are not many older kittens who come into Rescues, it's more young adult cats of around a year old, who have not been spayed or neutered. The females are often pregnant. The pregnant females are fostered.


Thanks for the bucketload of info. I really appreciate it, I don't have a problem with fostering two kittens and I already am seeing usually two siblings that are requested to be adopted together. Anyway, when the time comes, I might do what Summercat said and foster some kittens to help out in kitten season then foster some more older cats later on. I am aware about the whole black kitten issues, it's heartbreaking that people avoid black or and black and white cats, we had a lovely tuxedo kitten when we were young and she was the most sweetest cat ever. She grew up with us and she was literally part of the family.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I love your attitude about cats. I think it’s marvelous that you are willing to foster kitties of any age. As a person who rescues kitties, it’s always a challenge where I live to find enough foster care volunteers. Kitten season can be busy and I am always grateful for help. Older kitties here are nearly impossible to place into foster care. In my personal opinion, any cat taken into foster care is a good thing. I offer my gratitude to you for wanting to help kitties. I wish more people shared your willingness. I look forward to hearing about your fostering. I hope you will share it with us.:Cat


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Really don't understand the issue with black, and black and white cats, check my two they are just perfect. I hope your journey with fostering goes well. I'd take a oldie if I could.








ò







v


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@Eilidh It really is ignorant that people are still superstitious about black cats. If they did their homework they would find that in some places in time they were also thought to bring good fortune. In Japan they are considered good gifts for a new bride, in Norse mythology Freya was pulled in a sled by two black cats so everyone left bowls of milk to get blessings, the Egyptians had Bastat, I have read that in France they are thought to lead you to treasure and in the theatrical world they are thought to be an omen of success. The list goes on and on. It wasn't until the witch myths came about that black cats got a bad name. Even sailors payed huge sums for black cats to ensure safe travel and wealth. It's very sad that the ignorance continues. 
Personally, I think black and black and white cats are beautiful. They carry the same sweet spirit as any cat! Shameful that the practice of centuries of superstition continues. You would think that anyone living in enlightened modern times would know better. Perhaps if we share the true history of black cats those who remain superstitious will read about them and decide they have been missing out on some great good fortune. Treasure even! 
I have three black cats and one black and white. I have had other black cats in my lifetime and I can testify that they only brought me joy and happiness. 
Your two are adorable! I love their sweet faces and I would just love to snuggle them both. Please give them some petting from us! 
My Black ones are Dolly, Purry Como and Bonjure. My black and white is Banjo. Each one is precious to me. I have lived a very good life with them. I have also fostered many black or black and white kittens. They all got adopted so , many people ignore the old ways now. 
@XScarletZ I think your plan to foster kittens and then an older kitty is a great plan. That suggestion by @Summercat was a very good idea. I wish you all successs with fostering and hope to read more about the kitties that come to you. I thoroughly enjoy fostering.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Jcatbird said:


> @Jcatbird
> Personally, I think black and black and white cats are beautiful. They carry the same sweet spirit as any cat! Shameful that the practice of centuries of superstition continues. You would think that anyone living in enlightened modern times would know better. Perhaps if we share the true history of black cats those who remain superstitious will read about them and decide they have been missing out on some great good fortune. Treasure even!
> I have three black cats and one black and white. I have had other black cats in my lifetime and I can testify that they only brought me joy and happiness.
> Your two are adorable! I love their sweet faces and I would just love to snuggle them both. Please give them some petting from us!
> ...




So true, @Jcatbird It really shows ignorance. We as humans think we have move on and are more civilized. If that was the case there wouldn't be so many beautiful wee souls crammed in shelters, overlooked or put to sleep just because they are overlooked due to the colour. I also read recently that black cats are unpopular as they don't take good pictures to post on instagram!!! People who think this way shouldn't own a cat in my opinion. Stan is just a delight, I don't look at him any different to any of my others. They are my best friends.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I think they photograph just fine! Your Stan is a delight! Perhaps those people who comment that black cats don't photograph well for Instagram should practice photography a bit to get the proper lighting!?!? Or perhaps they aren't the sort of people who fully appreciate the lives they could save.I find some people really shouldn't have pets. Each life is precious whether it is a cat, dog or any other living creature. We should all respect that. Color should not even figure into it in my opinion. Love is all that should matter.

Bonjure is my youngest black cat and has Maine Coon cat in his background. He is very large and has lovely long fur.








Purry Como is older and part Siamese. He has a more slender build and the voice of a Siamese with a very sleek coat. Both have wonderful personalities and both were rescues. Any cat or kitten should have a chance at a good life. Fostering and safe shelters are very important. They have both added joy to my life.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Eilidh said:


> Really don't understand the issue with black, and black and white cats, check my two they are just perfect.


I don't know about other countries but in the UK I am sure the main reason some people don't want black, or black & white cats is because they're regarded as run of the mill. There are so many of them, they far outnumber the other moggies with different coloured fur. The largest percentage of our cats at the shelter are black and black & white by a long way. This is not a recent phenomenon, the percentage has been the same since the shelter opened nearly 20 yrs ago.

Sometimes prospective adopters say "I don't want a black, or a black and white cat, what else do you have? " The Shelter Manager always politely but firmly sends them packing empty-handed, making it clear she does not approve of cats being chosen solely for the colour of their fur.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@chillminx That's very interesting to know that most of the shelter kitties there are black or black and white. We have far more tabby cats here. The grey and black striped tabbies are the most common color. 
It very gratifying to hear the shelter director sends them packing if prospective adopters are not choosing kitties for the right reasons. A bond with the cat and an affection for them should be important.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I read that people don't like black cats because they're not good for selfies!!


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Jackie C said:


> I read that people don't like black cats because they're not good for selfies!!


Me too!!! Was so bloody angry. These type's shouldn't ever have the pleasure or being owned by a cat! Exx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Jcatbird said:


> I think they photograph just fine! Your Stan is a delight! Perhaps those people who comment that black cats don't photograph well for Instagram should practice photography a bit to get the proper lighting!?!? Or perhaps they aren't the sort of people who fully appreciate the lives they could save.I find some people really shouldn't have pets. Each life is precious whether it is a cat, dog or any other living creature. We should all respect that. Color should not even figure into it in my opinion. Love is all that should matter.
> 
> Bonjure is my youngest black cat and has Maine Coon cat in his background. He is very large and has lovely long fur.
> View attachment 382045
> ...


So true. Both Bonjure and Purry Como (awesome names by the way) photograph beautifully! I agree completely with your words! E xx


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Ironically a new kitten appeared on my front doorstep today. I am in a remote area yet this half starved little baby was dumped here. Very tame and super sweet. This is an example of the wealth of tabby cats here. 
@XScarletZ Please do become a foster parent. Cat rescue people everywhere need your help. This is the latest rescue here and this makes 102 I have pulled in since last year. Without any help ,until a recent foster started working with me, it has been exhausting. 72 of my rescues have been adopted but it still leaves me with a lot of kitties! I encourage everyone to foster and adopt where possible. Only two hours in and I am already in love. Here is this precious ball of tabby personality. I am glad I found the baby before predators did. The look of love this baby is giving me should melt any heart not made of stone.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Jcatbird said:


> Ironically a new kitten appeared on my front doorstep today. I am in a remote area yet this half starved little baby was dumped here. Very tame and super sweet. This is an example of the wealth of tabby cats here.
> @XScarletZ Please do become a foster parent. Cat rescue people everywhere need your help. This is the latest rescue here and this makes 102 I have pulled in since last year. Without any help ,until a recent foster started working with me, it has been exhausting. 72 of my rescues have been adopted but it still leaves me with a lot of kitties! I encourage everyone to foster and adopt where possible. Only two hours in and I am already in love. Here is this precious ball of tabby personality. I am glad I found the baby before predators did. The look of love this baby is giving me should melt any heart not made of stone.
> View attachment 382235
> 
> View attachment 382236


Oh my god. Thank you for taking this poor wee soul in. The look says it all! It sounds exhausting, can you not try to network ad get some more volunteers. Thank god that wee one has you and all the others you've rescued.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@Eilidh That is so kind! I do appreciate your sweet words. More than I can ever express! In the beginning of rescuing this colony I did network. At first it seemed hopeless but that is how I eventually got 72 adopted.( Every one had proper vet care and all immunizations as well as being spayed or neutered and microchipped before being adopted) Sadly, there are huge numbers of stray, lost, dumped and feral cats in the world and far too few fosters, volunteers, shelters or people who understand that even ferals can become ,"lap kitties." ( That's why I posted here to encourage fostering. It's a very rewarding thing to do) Shelters and foster homes were all full where I live. I did get help through a grant to get 18 spayed/neutered but for the first forty I was on my own. After I became known as having found homes for so many I began to get more responses. I am now connected to two shelters that help me get adoptions but the adoption rate at one has dropped drastically. Funding has as well so I have begun working with a third in another state. ( The third is supposed to be on something called, Animal Planet" on TV very soon. Hopefully that will be good for adoptions and public awareness.) I am also involved in trying to help improve funding and conditions at the only shelter near my home. It's all quite complicated but there is a strong movement towards great change here. Leaving abandoned animals to breed into feral colonies where they suffer and die is unacceptable. Feral sanctuaries are being established as safe havens for some. No kill shelters are becoming common and grants for spay/neuter services are available in many places. I spend much time connecting people with these services and teaching others how to socialize ferals to become loving pets and how to rescue strays. ( I wish someone had done that to help me when I first started rescuing) Public awareness is very important. The more people who treat animals responsibly, volunteer, support shelters and foster workers, the better for every animal out there. I am exhausted but I continue because I wish to help others to keep up the work that I will, one day, have to stop. I pin all my hopes on the next person to pick up the baton when I must drop it. What I do can be done by anyone with a heart. Others on this site are doing it too. If everyone with a heart would take in a single wee one then none would have to suffer or die alone and I would not be so exhausted. Let's just hope that more people will go to a shelter, volunteer, adopt or help raise funding to save babies like the one I found today. I am so encouraged when I find people like you and like @XScarletZ who is interested in foster care. Also @chillminx seems very involved in the same kind of good works. People like all of those here keep me going! Thank you! The wee ones thank you too!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jcatbird said:


> Ironically a new kitten appeared on my front doorstep today. I am in a remote area yet this half starved little baby was dumped here. Very tame and super sweet. This is an example of the wealth of tabby cats here.
> @XScarletZ Please do become a foster parent. Cat rescue people everywhere need your help. This is the latest rescue here and this makes 102 I have pulled in since last year. Without any help ,until a recent foster started working with me, it has been exhausting. 72 of my rescues have been adopted but it still leaves me with a lot of kitties! I encourage everyone to foster and adopt where possible. Only two hours in and I am already in love. Here is this precious ball of tabby personality. I am glad I found the baby before predators did. The look of love this baby is giving me should melt any heart not made of stone.
> View attachment 382235
> 
> View attachment 382236


So very sad. For this baby to be so tame she must have been well handled (and loved?); then to be unceremoniously dumped

Ps. Just read your post on your Herculean efforts. You are amazing jcatbird. Thank you for caring and doing so much for those unwanted strays and ferals


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@SbanR Hi! Thank you. It's really just that I can't stand back and do nothing. I truly believe that if we are not part of the solution then we are part of the problem. I expect any good person who sees what I see would do the same. 
As for the newest one, maybe fortune will smile upon us and she will have a microchip. Like you, I believe someone gave her love at sometime because she is tame and very affectionate. If she has a chip then I can try to find her family. Maybe I can reunite her with them. I have done that before with one that didn't even have a chip and they lived a town away from me. Maybe it will be one of those holiday miracles like in the movies!


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

It's been a while since I was in this forum as I was busy with schoolwork and looking for animal shelters prior to moving houses as after we settle in a new house, then I will be able to start fostering. I found a nice local cat shelter next to my school and they are full to the brim and requesting help so I might start volunteering at this shelter. Looking through their website, I noticed that the cats are either tabby, black, black and white or black calico. Out of curiousity, I showed the pictures to my sister and told her to choose one and she took one glance and said that she didn't like "any" except maybe the white one but she wants a "kitten". This is exactly the problem. I also heard from my aunt that my cousin gave his beautiful Maine Coon away because he was getting too "big". Once again, the classic "buy it as a kitten and get rid of it when it grows". I'm getting sick of seeing cats treated like fur coats, picked on the preferred colour and thrown away once it's old. That tabby looks so sweet @Jcatbird , I don't understand how anyone can just dump such a loving kitten away. Thanks all for replying on this thread and sorry for not seeing it earlier.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish I could foster, I would do it in a second. But our Holly hates all other cats (when we adopted her, it was on her cage, "Other cats: NO.") We only have a small house and I have allergies, but can cope with one cat. 
Holly was an adult (estimated 2 years old) when we rescued her, we purposefully didn't get a kitten. We were actually thinking of getting an older cat, but Holly jumped out at us as soon as we saw her, and we were in love.



XScarletZ said:


> It's been a while since I was in this forum as I was busy with schoolwork and looking for animal shelters prior to moving houses as after we settle in a new house, then I will be able to start fostering. I found a nice local cat shelter next to my school and they are full to the brim and requesting help so I might start volunteering at this shelter. Looking through their website, I noticed that the cats are either tabby, black, black and white or black calico. Out of curiousity, I showed the pictures to my sister and told her to choose one and she took one glance and said that she didn't like "any" except maybe the white one but she wants a "kitten". This is exactly the problem. I also heard from my aunt that my cousin gave his beautiful Maine Coon away because he was getting too "big". Once again, the classic "buy it as a kitten and get rid of it when it grows". I'm getting sick of seeing cats treated like fur coats, picked on the preferred colour and thrown away once it's old. That tabby looks so sweet @Jcatbird , I don't understand how anyone can just dump such a loving kitten away. Thanks all for replying on this thread and sorry for not seeing it earlier.


Main Coon was getting too big? WTF? 
How could your Aunt not like any? When I was looking to rescue, I wanted every single cat!


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Maine Coon are the most beautiful kitties and full of personality! I love the way the walk around the house ,"singing!" 
@Jackie C I agree with you about , wanting every cat I see! I've rescued more than a few and I should like to have kept every cat that ever came to me!

@XScarletZ You have really been busy but I am glad to hear more from you. I hope all is well. Volunteering would be wonderful! You will be much needed help. 
Very glad you saw my latest rescue. She is the most amazing kitten. I could not ask for a more loving and attentive kitty! I don't understand how anyone could cast her off either. It's clear she was loved so I have to wonder what happened for her to end up at my door. I'm glad she did though!


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Jcatbird said:


> Maine Coon are the most beautiful kitties and full of personality! I love the way the walk around the house ,"singing!"
> @Jackie C I agree with you about , wanting every cat I see! I've rescued more than a few and I should like to have kept every cat that ever came to me!
> 
> @XScarletZ You have really been busy but I am glad to hear more from you. I hope all is well. Volunteering would be wonderful! You will be much needed help.
> Very glad you saw my latest rescue. She is the most amazing kitten. I could not ask for a more loving and attentive kitty! I don't understand how anyone could cast her off either. It's clear she was loved so I have to wonder what happened for her to end up at my door. I'm glad she did though!


Do you think somebody is missing her? Like she could have been owned by a child or teen and dumped by the parents who want to punish their child? Or by a significant other or something. Maybe the kitten was lived but because of one family member it was dumped. Very far fetched but that's where my mind is going.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@XScarletZ Yrs! I thought the exact same thing! I have put the word out everywhere. Shelters, vet offices, calling neighbors, etc, and no responses for lost baby. It could be anything. At least she ended up where she is safe. I am grateful for that! One thing though, if one family member disliked her, returning her there puts her at even higher risk. It might be better that I couldn't find them or they would not admit she was their kitty. She is safe, fed , vetted and happy. She needs family who will fully appreciate just how great she is. :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I don't know about other countries but in the UK I am sure the main reason some people don't want black, or black & white cats is because they're regarded as run of the mill. There are so many of them, they far outnumber the other moggies with different coloured fur. The largest percentage of our cats at the shelter are black and black & white by a long way. This is not a recent phenomenon, the percentage has been the same since the shelter opened nearly 20 yrs ago.
> 
> Sometimes prospective adopters say "I don't want a black, or a black and white cat, what else do you have? " The Shelter Manager always politely but firmly sends them packing empty-handed, making it clear she does not approve of cats being chosen solely for the colour of their fur.


Good for her!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Jcatbird said:


> @XScarletZ Yrs! I thought the exact same thing! I have put the word out everywhere. Shelters, vet offices, calling neighbors, etc, and no responses for lost baby. It could be anything. At least she ended up where she is safe. I am grateful for that! One thing though, if one family member disliked her, returning her there puts her at even higher risk. It might be better that I couldn't find them or they would not admit she was their kitty. She is safe, fed , vetted and happy. She needs family who will fully appreciate just how great she is. :Cat


How is BJ doing?


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@XScarletZ and @chillminx Since you are both familiar with the fostering there and I am in the States, I wondered if you might be able to provide information to @Rachel Macauley who posted needing help. Her son is dependent upon their cat due to autism and she has to move. She needs a home for kitty for 12 weeks in order to keep their little family intact. As a parent who raised a child in a wheelchair I understand that having a cat can inspire a child to try to do more than is expected of them, exceed their limitations and find joy. The thought of the kitty being "given up" just breaks my heart. She has posted in this forum. Any possible help for her? Maybe this is a chance for someone to have a first foster experience? I don't know her location and she may too far away for you to assist but I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@dustydiamond1 Just saw your new post here and your question! BJ is still the warrior cat! He is very well and expanding his horizons. While he is still very aware of his surroundings, he voluntarily came and sat in my lap for a bit and purred as I gave him pets! Quite a long way from the first night he came in and I wrote about having shut myself in with an frightened feral! He is the bravest heart I think I have ever encountered. He guarded the entire colony until the last was rescued, he followed me home and then he guarded me! A most unusual cat and rescue. 








The little tabby kitten has seen the vet and been tested. She is healthy and has started her immunizations. She did not have a microchip and no owners can be found. I think she will be leaving soon as the Foster has also fallen in love with her. We expect her personality will get her a loving home very quickly in spite of being a "common" tabby! It's all about the love! She gives it quite freely. She was perfectly relaxed at the vet office!








Cuddling!








She is very playful.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Jcatbird said:


> @dustydiamond1 Just saw your new post here and your question! BJ is still the warrior cat! He is very well and expanding his horizons. While he is still very aware of his surroundings, he voluntarily came and sat in my lap for a bit and purred as I gave him pets! Quite a long way from the first night he came in and I wrote about having shut myself in with an frightened feral! He is the bravest heart I think I have ever encountered. He guarded the entire colony until the last was rescued, he followed me home and then he guarded me! A most unusual cat and rescue.
> View attachment 383791
> 
> The little tabby kitten has seen the vet and been tested. She is healthy and has started her immunizations. She did not have a microchip and no owners can be found. I think she will be leaving soon as the Foster has also fallen in love with her. We expect her personality will get her a loving home very quickly in spite of being a "common" tabby! It's all about the love! She gives it quite freely. She was perfectly relaxed at the vet office!
> ...


Oh so happy brave BJ is settling in so well. And of course totally enamored with your new little girl.


----------

